# Drucker per Fritz!Box beim Booten eines Rechners ein- bzw. ausschalten



## Zahnerer (22. August 2011)

Hallo User und Cracks!

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man die FRITZ!Box dazu bekommen würde, einen Drucker einzuschalten, wenn einer der Rechner im Netzwerk gestartet wird? Andersherum sollte sie den Drucker natürlich ausschalten, wenn der letzte Rechner vom Netz geht. Ich bin sicher, dass die Fritz!Box das könnte, wenn der Drucker das Signal erkennen würde...

Ich habe einen HP Officejet L7590 (im Netzwerk) und eine nicht allzu neue FRITZ!Box (FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170 (UI))

Könnte man dem Druckertreiber einen Befehl (Power-ON und Power-OFF) irgendwie hinzufügen, den dann die FRITZ!Box ausgibt, wenn sich jemand an- bzw. abmeldet?

Kann man die interne Software des Drucker dahingehend überhaupt beeinflussen, dass er diesen Befehl als Solchen erkennt?

Man könnte das Ganze als WOLprint - Wake-On-LAN für Drucker nennen...

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die vielen Kommentare und Hinweise die hoffentlich bald eintrudeln...

Gruß, Zahnerer


----------



## sheel (22. August 2011)

Hi

denke nicht, dass das geht, da der Drucker das schon eingebaut haben müsste.

Man könnte ja den Drucker aufschrauben und statt dem Einschaltknopf irgendwas basteln, das auf Knopfdruck und Strom reagiert..dann ne LAN-Karte dazu...

einfach wird das nicht...

Gruß


----------



## Zahnerer (22. August 2011)

Hallo zurück.

Der originale Power-Knopf gibt doch vermutlich auch nur einen Impuls an die Software im Drucker weiter. Das sollte man doch mit der Software simulieren können?

Gruß


----------



## sheel (22. August 2011)

Zahnerer hat gesagt.:


> Der originale Power-Knopf gibt doch vermutlich auch nur einen Impuls an die Software im Drucker weiter.


Das schon. Aber nicht an dem Kabel/Leiter, an dem die Daten vom Computer reinkommen.


----------



## Zahnerer (22. August 2011)

Ja, da magst Du leider Recht haben.

Als Alternative sehe ich nur noch das Kappen der Stromzufuhr, was dem Drucker gegenüber aber nicht gerade sehr nett ist. Und dann lässt er sich vermutlich nicht automatisch bei Stromzufuhr starten...

Die Idee kam mir vor Allem deshalb, weil ich regelmäßig morgens ins Büro komme und sehe, dass der Drucker anscheinend über Nacht an war.


----------



## Zahnerer (22. August 2011)

Was bräuchte man denn genau für einen LAN-Karte, wenn man das tatsächlich basteln wollte?

Ich hätte da noch einen Telefonausgang frei an der FRITZ!Box. Kann man hierüber eventuell ein Signal geben, das dem entspricht, was der Knopf gibt? Dann ginge es vielleicht ohne LAN-Karte, d.h. nur mit einer kleinen Verbindung an dem Kontakt vom Power-Knopf.


----------



## sheel (22. August 2011)

Wie weit sich die Fritzboxen da beeinflussen lassen weiß ich leider nicht.
Ich bezweifle eher, dass man da gezielt einzelne Pins vom Anschluss ansprechen kann, oder?
Falls das machbar ist, da was gezielt auszugeben, bleiben noch immer Probleme:

Drucker zerlegen, Anschluss auf die Platine auflöten, für Notfälle den normalen Schalter auch noch irgendwie dranhängen. Das wäre ja eigentlich schon machbar, nur lohnt sich das? Ist es im aktuellen Zustand wirklich so schlimm, dass man es nicht lassen kann?

Falls man das geschafft hat, und noch immer die Fritzbox als Gegenseite hat:
Der Einschalter braucht ziemlich sicher nicht irgendwelche Bitkombinationen, sondern einfach nur Strom. Gut. Aber die passenden Stromwerte (V/A/?)?
Spätestens da steigt jede Fritzbox aus.

Ohne jemanden, der mit solchen Sachen Erfahrung hat und von Druckerplatine bis Lankabel was passendes zusammenlötet (und auch noch ein Programm zum Ansprechen schreibt), wird das wohl nichts werden.

Gruß


----------

